# Google Lattitude your Sowo Road Trip



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

ALERT! ALERT! ALERT! ALERT!







WE ARE GETTING VERY CLOSE !!!






.
.
.
*REMEMBER!!! THE DAY YOU HIT THE ROAD...*
.
1. MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR PHONES CAR CHARGER
2. TURN LOCATION SERVICES ON ON YOUR PHONE,
3. CONFIRM LOCATION SERVICES IS ON FOR GOOGLE LATITUDE,
4. LASTLY MAKE SURE IN THE GOOGLE LATITUDE APP YOU HAVE "DETECT YOUR LOCATION" SELECTED & "BACKGROUND UPDATING" ON UNDER SETTINGS​.
.





























.
.














-------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.google.com/mobile/latitude/
.
.
What does Google Latitude do? It allows you to share your location with friends and dubbers, and likewise be able to see friends and dubbers' locations. 

For example, a Dubber could use it to see if another Dubber is around , if not, how far away another Dubber is. 
.
.
*SUPPORTED PHONES* : Andriod, Blackberry, iPhone, Symbian, Windows Mobile, Computer
.
.
_This app is will make our trips to Sowo even better and allow everyone to participate in some sort of cruise._
.
.
*** *POST YOUR GOOGLE LATITUDE EMAIL & STATE BELOW* ***
.
.
*The SoWo Latitude Add List:*

*EMAILS REMOVED FOR PROTECTION*

*APP FEATURES/SCREENSHOTS*
.





























.
.
*IT'S GROWING...*
_(2012-05-14 at 10.44.52 AM)_
.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

add me [email protected]


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

hmmm cool, i'll have to check this out later today.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected]

:thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

[email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Uuhhh.. my picture on ALL my other Google apps and such is different. How do I change that stupid pic? lmao


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

VR6VR6 said:


> Uuhhh.. my picture on ALL my other Google apps and such is different. How do I change that stupid pic? lmao


Top right of your gmail acct I believe under view profile. 
It made me change mine thru google+ because I had an acct.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

You can add me also 


[email protected] :thumbup::thumbup: Ohio btw.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

ThEnergizer said:


> It's growing !!!


This could be pretty cool if we get enough people involved!! :beer:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

ninohale said:


> This could be pretty cool if we get enough people involved!! :beer:


[email protected]


----------



## MKV_Fresh (Oct 26, 2009)

ADD ME: [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## radiculture (Nov 21, 2002)

Good idea.
radiculture [at] gmail.com

(leaving from Columbus, Ohio early FRIDAY morning)


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## jermdiggy77 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ros A DOT jer emy AT gmail DOT com

All together though, posted separate etc to avoid spam. Please add to the list as such


----------



## rundropslide07 (Jul 17, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## RichScottardson (Jul 28, 2011)

radiculture said:


> Good idea.
> [email protected]
> 
> (leaving from Columbus, Ohio early FRIDAY morning)


Leaving cincy friday morning as well! 

[email protected]


----------



## Runz (Nov 1, 2010)

[email protected]

Leaving Chattanooga on Thursday evening around 6 if anyone wants to catch up and run down.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## TornadoRed24v (Mar 6, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## vag again (Jun 22, 2010)

[email protected]
from mexico!


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

VR6VR6 said:


> Uuhhh.. my picture on ALL my other Google apps and such is different. How do I change that stupid pic? lmao


Im trying to do the same. I think u need to sign into ur gmail account and change it there:thumbup:


----------



## ThunderVictor (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm in, [email protected]


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected]

Toronto, Canada


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

peter j roman at g mail dot com


----------



## BlakeFitz (Sep 14, 2011)

*Email*

[email protected] (VA) :thumbup:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## AudiTTim (Jun 30, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Nena (May 31, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## TCkillers (Dec 26, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## pplcallmeryann (Mar 20, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## wyldangel (Mar 9, 2009)

Add me! [email protected]


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

[email protected]

Orlando


----------



## whereiswaldo7 (Apr 15, 2011)

[email protected]

from ohio, but driving up from cocoa beach.


----------



## Xil3 (Aug 8, 2011)

[email protected]

South Carolina


----------



## just go! (Mar 4, 2007)

*add me*

[email protected]


----------



## s4moneypit (Jun 15, 2009)

[email protected]

TN


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

This is pretty neat. It shows me at the test lab I'm currently visiting near ATL. :thumbup: Now will this show people moving in real time the day before sowo or will they need to check in periodically (manually update their location)?


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm not going to SoWo but feel free to add me for later shows! ppgfreek at gmail.com


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

SmithersSP said:


> This is pretty neat. It shows me at the test lab I'm currently visiting near ATL. :thumbup: Now will this show people moving in real time the day before sowo or will they need to check in periodically (manually update their location)?


Yes it will show people moving in real time. Unless they choose it not to. You get three options detect your location, set your location, and do not update your location (you can change these at any time under settings).

+ app has to be running or running in the background, and not closed/shutdown.


----------



## 2k8MkV (Oct 4, 2007)

[email protected]

Florida


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

[email protected]

:thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> [email protected]
> 
> :thumbup:


Dang... Our :heart: stretches 953 miles :laugh:


----------



## jettablabla (Sep 23, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

ninohale said:


> Dang... Our :heart: stretches 953 miles :laugh:


no amount of mileage could hide our :heart:


----------



## ThatMKVGirl (Aug 5, 2011)

Add me too!
[email protected] (TN)

I sent some requests to NC and VA people as well.


----------



## jorgeecolina (Jun 29, 2011)

[email protected] FL


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

Peep the username. Otherwise [email protected]


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Great idea, awful that everyone is freely posting their emails. One quick bot on this page and you'll all get hit be endless spam emails. :thumbdown:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

dubb34r said:


> Great idea, awful that everyone is freely posting their emails. One quick bot on this page and you'll all get hit be endless spam emails. :thumbdown:


Well that's why there are spam filters


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## scottjcarmy (Mar 17, 2012)

*Google Latitude*

[email protected]








(NC) See you at SOWO! H2O Tuning (North Carolina Chapter)


----------



## slider816 (May 10, 2010)

[email protected] (Va)


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

[email protected]

Charlotte, nc


----------



## new2dubRAY (May 2, 2010)

[email protected]. 

(oh)


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> Great idea, awful that everyone is freely posting their emails. One quick bot on this page and you'll all get hit be endless spam emails. :thumbdown:


I haven't explored into how it works, but I wouldn't be as worried about spam as I would be worried about whoever can view this list of people's current locations. I mean, it's known they won't be home for the weekend of SoWo, right?


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

ThatGuyRyan said:


> I haven't explored into how it works, but I wouldn't be as worried about spam as I would be worried about whoever can view this list of people's current locations. I mean, it's known they won't be home for the weekend of SoWo, right?


Only the people you add can view your location. 
+ you have the option to turn on or off your locator detector at anytime you desire. :thumbup:


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## General_vw_Gli (Sep 17, 2010)

*hey*

[email protected] (NC) 


See yall at sowo!


----------



## MKV_Fresh (Oct 26, 2009)

my map is going to be a mean cluster fck when everyone is at sowo lol


----------



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

[email protected] (PA)


----------



## maddkyle21 (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] (KY)


----------



## Eric76 (Jun 29, 2011)

[email protected] (QC)


----------



## joseph052188 (Nov 10, 2007)

[email protected] (tx)


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

[email protected] (VA)


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

[email protected] - Dallas-Fort Worth, TX


----------



## olta baile (Aug 7, 2007)

[email protected] (OH)


----------



## sxevwck (Sep 16, 2004)

stazbraith[email protected] (VA)


----------



## Pens (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll be driving down Saturday from Columbia, SC. [email protected]


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*yeah*

[email protected] (CO)


----------



## csantimays (Nov 21, 2004)

*heading down from MD on Wednesday*

[email protected] 

MD


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

[email protected] (VA)


----------



## ModestGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

This is very cool. 

[email protected] from MD

now to send 57 strangers an invite. :wave:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ModestGirl said:


> This is very cool.
> 
> [email protected] from MD
> 
> now to send 57 strangers an invite. :wave:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

[email protected] (NJ) :thumbup:


----------



## JuMpMaN513 (Nov 3, 2005)

[email protected] (TX)


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

ThEnergizer said:


> And the farthest Sowo traveler yet goes to Colorado 1,395 mi, 23 hours 11 mins


There is a guy flying in from South Africa I believe... gonna be tough to beat that....


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

ninohale said:


> There is a guy flying in from South Africa I believe... gonna be tough to beat that....


Not driving. Doesn't count. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

[email protected]

tejas


----------



## jermdiggy77 (Aug 9, 2007)

ninohale said:


> There is a guy flying in from South Africa I believe... gonna be tough to beat that....


Also I'm sure he lives here and is just getting back to the US and then going to the show. I know there's people that come from Canada too


----------



## JuMpMaN513 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## micvin (Jan 27, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I know people coming from Vegas for this ish :thumbup:


----------



## JBo (Aug 17, 2008)

[email protected] (fl)


----------



## the rookie (Nov 16, 2011)

[email protected] (GA)


----------



## .:R Driven (Dec 6, 2011)

Add me *[email protected]*, (MD) Maryland.

This was a very cool Idea :thumbup:


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

Scday35(at)gmail.com Rhode island. Leaveing Providence area Thursday afternoon.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm already on the list but if you haven't already, add me. [email protected]

I'm tired from adding folks.


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

[email protected]

TEXAS


----------



## ZACKinIRAQ (Sep 19, 2003)

[email protected]

Virginia


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

[email protected] AL


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn my dumb phone! My Droid's screen stopped working so I now have some cheap-o GoPhone :banghead:

You can add me if you'd like, but being on my computer only it won't be real-time: [email protected] (it's a Gmail account)


----------



## d3xt3r420 (Apr 27, 2012)

[email protected]

NC

And I've got a cramp from adding people... your turn.


----------



## Danno210 (Oct 9, 2005)

Dan black 67 @ gmail . Com

Charlotte NC 

Please omit the spaces.


----------



## ModestGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

That map is going to look hilarious in a week.


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

Coool !!!! :beer:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

This should be pretty entertaining... just wish I had more people rolling from my neck of the woods


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

[email protected]

NY


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .:R Driven (Dec 6, 2011)

ModestGirl said:


> That map is going to look hilarious in a week.


:thumbup:


----------



## B8bydesign (Oct 5, 2010)

seanbehrendt (at) gmail (dot) com

TN


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

How do you change your latitude pic? I'm using a Samsung Infuse and just spent about 35 minutes trying to do it.


----------



## dubscientist (Dec 30, 2008)

[email protected] Baltimore!!!


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

Jacenty8 said:


> How do you change your latitude pic? I'm using a Samsung Infuse and just spent about 35 minutes trying to do it.


Log into your gmail acct, top right corner, view profile, you can change it there. :thumbup:


----------



## marikUA (Mar 19, 2009)

[email protected](NJ)


----------



## sktrdan15 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Ooooh I want to play!*

[email protected] (NC)


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

[email protected] yahoo.com(NC)


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

add me! [email protected] (Northern VA)


----------



## GettaGirl150 (Oct 2, 2008)

Add me [email protected] (va)


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

[email protected] leaving from buffalo ny thurs night


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

[email protected] (KY)


----------



## martianbooby (Sep 7, 2011)

mine is 

[email protected] (MD)

is there a quick way to add eveyrone without going manually and adding person after person? it wil take hours....


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

martianbooby said:


> mine is
> 
> [email protected] (MD)
> 
> is there a quick way to add eveyrone without going manually and adding person after person? it wil take hours....


Quickest way to add everyone is online copy'ing/pasting 
https://www.google.com/latitude


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

vonnieda(at)gmail.com - pennsyltucky


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

[email protected] (GA)


----------



## NAYLOR (Apr 18, 2008)

Add me 

[email protected] (TX)


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

Texas [email protected]


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbup: plugged this thread on the Coolwater Cruise to Sowo thread, as we'll be using the same app to allow folks to track our cruise and meet up along the way! :thumbup:

Please add me as *[email protected] (NJ) - Coolwater Cruise*


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Please add me as well:

[email protected] (NJ) -Coolwater Cruise


----------



## temporalwar (Nov 26, 2003)

*Free to add me*

[email protected]

Alabama - H2OTUNING/SOWO STAFF MEMBER


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

what time are the Texas people leaving? Thursday or Friday? I was planning to leave here Wednesday night about 9 or 10 PM....


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)

South Carolina

[email protected]


----------



## DrewbyDub (Dec 18, 2009)

[email protected] (FL)

In the home stretch now people!


----------



## HerMatchstick (Sep 27, 2011)

[email protected] (MD)


----------



## prettycore (Jan 18, 2009)

[email protected] feom Ma in beater mk1


----------



## Lalo_GLI13 (Jan 16, 2010)

[email protected]
Texas


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

[email protected] (TX)


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

ALERT! ALERT! ALERT! ALERT!







WE ARE GETTING VERY CLOSE !!!






.
.
.
*REMEMBER!!! THE DAY YOU HIT THE ROAD...*
.
1. MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR PHONES CAR CHARGER
2. TURN LOCATION SERVICES ON ON YOUR PHONE,
3. CONFIRM LOCATION SERVICES IS ON FOR GOOGLE LATITUDE,
4. LASTLY MAKE SURE IN THE GOOGLE LATITUDE APP YOU HAVE "DETECT YOUR LOCATION" SELECTED & "BACKGROUND UPDATING" ON UNDER SETTINGS​.
.





























.
.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Add me [email protected] (VA)


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbup: for screenshots/instructions!


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

[email protected] from nj


Sent from my muffler bearing using synthetic blinker fluid.


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

Add me

[email protected]

Texas 

Name: Tony 

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## CH11#24 (Aug 20, 2009)

[email protected] North Carolina


----------



## datenstrom (Mar 21, 2001)

[email protected] (KY)


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

VR6VDub172 said:


> add me! [email protected] (Northern VA)





GettaGirl150 said:


> Add me [email protected] (va)


you two will be in the same car, positions wont be any different :laugh:


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

Scurvy Bandit said:


> what time are the Texas people leaving? Thursday or Friday? I was planning to leave here Wednesday night about 9 or 10 PM....




I am leaving Wed morning, some people are leaving wed night, most thur morning and a few friday morning. Check out europeanag.com or dfweuros.com for an accurate list of roll outs.


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

glad I found this...

VA/MD - [email protected] installing the app now


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

ThEnergizer said:


> Quickest way to add everyone is online copy'ing/pasting
> https://www.google.com/latitude


not only this, but you can do multiple email addresses at once. separate them with a semicolon ( ; ) so it would be like [email protected];[email protected];[email protected] and so on easy stuff to paste the whole list into notepad, delete the extra chars, join them and paste into one big invite send on latitude


----------



## WS4 (Apr 22, 2008)

Florida
[email protected]


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

dceola said:


> not only this, but you can do multiple email addresses at once. separate them with a semicolon ( so it would be like [email protected];[email protected];[email protected] and so on easy stuff to paste the whole list into notepad, delete the extra chars, join them and paste into one big invite send on latitude


:thumbup:


----------



## iRyanKGT (Sep 7, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Leaving tonight! Look for that white rabbit at the top of the map start making its way down :thumbup::thumbup:

The rest of the other guys coming with our cruise will not be using Latitude because of the roaming charges. Good thing I have a company phone and dont see a bill for it :laugh:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

Hehehe  safe travels!! We'll catch up with you soon


----------



## GettaGirl150 (Oct 2, 2008)

Lawn_Mower said:


> you two will be in the same car, positions wont be any different :laugh:


listen wobbles.. lol one might not be by the phone


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

cool now i have eleventy billion people on my thing, someone better come help when im broken down in the mountains before i get raped by a local. that is all


----------



## csantimays (Nov 21, 2004)

Leaving Maryland in 7 hours! Hit me up. Hitting the central VA part of the Blue Ridge Parkway (Charlottesville to Roanoke) around 9am tomorrow
[email protected]


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

[email protected] (SC)

:thumbup:


----------



## ModestGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

volvoc30 said:


> cool now i have eleventy billion people on my thing, someone better come help when im broken down in the mountains before i get raped by a local. that is all


times a billion.


----------



## jermdiggy77 (Aug 9, 2007)

Starting my trip today. CT to greensboro NC


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

csantimays said:


> Leaving Maryland in 7 hours! Hit me up. Hitting the central VA part of the Blue Ridge Parkway (Charlottesville to Roanoke) around 9am tomorrow
> [email protected]


that's gonna be an awesome drive dude. done it many times myself. gonna take so long though


----------



## thirty2valves (Jun 27, 2007)

[email protected]

Peoria, IL :thumbup::beer:


----------



## lauren. (Mar 26, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Virginia - [email protected]


----------



## ModestGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

GTACanuck said:


> Leaving tonight! Look for that white rabbit at the top of the map start making its way down :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> The rest of the other guys coming with our cruise will not be using Latitude because of the roaming charges. Good thing I have a company phone and dont see a bill for it :laugh:


I have checked the map a couple times today and each time you are closer to Helen! 

Leaving tomorrow morning from Baltimore. So goddamn excited!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Leaving in about 6 hours.


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

f_399 said:


> Leaving in about 6 hours.


jealous. 35hrs for me...


----------



## subisan (Mar 30, 2009)

ADD MEEEEE!!!!

Overland Park, KS

[email protected]

15 hours for me!


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

Left at 6am from ft worth, just crossed into Alabama.


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

We made it


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

lauren. said:


> [email protected]



thats my picture on your latitude. niiice


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

We are about to leave ft lauderdale now.


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

subisan said:


> ADD MEEEEE!!!!
> 
> Overland Park, KS
> 
> ...


i've got a friend that lives in OP.


Just finished loading the car. One more work day to go..


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone else feel like they're forgetting to pack something? I made a list, and have checked things off as I've loaded into the car, but I can't get past that feeling lol :banghead::banghead:

On a second note, leave tomorrow morning!


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW !!!


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

North Carolina
[email protected]


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

Wooow !!!

People is on the way !!

Drive safely.. 

:beer:


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

Turn on your Google Latitudes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Turn on your Google Latitudes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Turn on your Google Latitudes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Turn on your Google Latitudes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Turn on your Google Latitudes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Turn on your Google Latitudes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

Pretty jealous of the people that are already there. 18hrs till departure.


----------



## dmvDANYO (Nov 9, 2009)

have fun folks. not going to make it. :banghead:


----------



## ssR32 (May 16, 2012)

[email protected]

Tally, FL


----------



## Redwall (Nov 24, 2004)

[email protected]




---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0qx0ei


----------



## detvw (Jun 5, 2001)

So do you add the people from the list or do you have to be "friends" ie. you add someone, they have to add you before you can see them?


----------



## antwan30184 (Jul 21, 2011)

add [email protected]

Georgia


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

I made it!


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

[email protected]

From Delaware just left!


----------



## Skinner (Oct 12, 2005)

[email protected]

Leaving from Florida late tomorrow (class) wont be there till midnight or later if anyone's going up late.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

Oklahoma sucks.... been pulled over twice already. I wonder if Arkansas cops are nice?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

On the road now. Left rhode island at 12am

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## dceola (Jun 22, 2010)

Watch for the Harlequin to start making it's way south/west now! Leaving in 5mins!


----------



## 1.8tblue4door (May 24, 2008)

[email protected], ill be leaving around 3:30 or 4:00 tomorrow!


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

Is anybody hitting tail of the dragon in north Carolina. 380 turns in 11 miles!


----------



## new2dubRAY (May 2, 2010)

Just checked in at Loreley resort, hit us up :thumbup:


----------



## volvoc30 (Mar 14, 2012)

is there anyway to use all this data and make like an animation or something of where everyone came from? i was looking on the google dev website but don't see how to do this.


----------

